# Los teóricos de la CASUALIDAD se están volviendo locos



## Raulisimo (3 Feb 2022)

Edito para poner este vídeo en el primer post porque aporta un compendio de informaciones que realmente lo merecen.


* Murió Repentinamente (Died Suddenly) (2022)*
*SUBTÍTULOS EN ESPAÑOL*








Documental completo - Murió Repentinamente (Died Suddenly) (2022) (Subt Español mejorados)


Documental ''MURIÓ REPENTINAMENTE'' (DIED SUDDENLY). Subtítulos en español mejorados y corregidos. Nuevo documental acerca de las muertes repentinas que están sucediendo en todo el mundo ("Repentinit...




odysee.com






Versión en inglés



*SON CASUALIDADES MISTERIOSAS*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Feb 2022)

¿De *repente*?

Vaya, vaya...


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Feb 2022)

Y esto lo dicen en Intereconomía...

En el resto de cadenas, ni siquiera ponen la gráfica.


----------



## El centinela (3 Feb 2022)

No seais magufos

Desde Newtral y La Sexta ya han dicho que es el cambio climatico y ver muchas series de Netflix lo que esta haciendo que aumenten los infartos y los ictus


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Feb 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> No seais magufos
> 
> Desde Newtral y La Sexta ya han dicho que es el cambio climatico y ver muchas series de Netflix lo que esta haciendo que aumenten los infartos y los ictus



Ver series en Netflix es cancerígeno y malo para la salud.
Ver series en La Sexta es lo bueno e idóneo para tu salud.

La lógica de la charo de Newtral y su gordo seboso marido.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Feb 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> No seais magufos
> 
> Desde Newtral y La Sexta ya han dicho que es el cambio climatico y ver muchas series de Netflix lo que esta haciendo que aumenten los infartos y los ictus



Cierto.


Es por el sudor... y el sol.


----------



## Hipérbole (3 Feb 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> No seais magufos
> 
> Desde Newtral y La Sexta ya han dicho que es el cambio climatico y ver muchas series de Netflix lo que esta haciendo que aumenten los infartos y los ictus



Lo más es que pierda su equipo de fútbol favorito, ahí, la probabilidad se eleva a la enésima potencia


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Feb 2022)

Todo son casualidades...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (3 Feb 2022)

Vaccinated 20-Year-old Model Claire Bridges Develops Myocarditis, Suffers Heart Attack, and Has Both Legs Amputated. - The True Reporter


At the age of 20, one model from Florida struggled to remain alive for two weeks after suffering a heart attack. Join Our Telegram channel here: https://t.me/TheTrueReporter Claire Bridges was hospitalized at Tampa General Hospital with serious leg pain and developed myocarditis, rhabdomyolysis...




thetruereporter.com




Tras la vacuna, la modelo de 20 años Claire Bridges desarrolla miocarditis, sufre un ataque al corazón y le fueron amputadas ambas piernas.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (3 Feb 2022)

Sisi pero los vacunados mueren con los sintomas atenuados.


----------



## inteño (3 Feb 2022)

A mí me maravilla la capacidad para creer firmemente en dos cosas completamente opuestas:
1/ la Ciencia está tan avanzada que la Vacuna es el Mesías de la Salud, estamos mucho mejor que sin vacunas, estamos en una Edad de la Ciencia que deja en la oscuridad ese pasado misterioso en el que no se podía hacer nada para no morir de un virus de guardería;
2/ hay una sobremortalidad inexplicable desde el verano, pero es que explicar eso es muy difícil y toda la vida ha sido así.


----------



## petete44 (3 Feb 2022)

andan con problemas de luz y latas en eeuu, se compran conservas.


ahora en otro orden de cosas un tema llamativo no me cierra que las medicas femibolches sean tan jovenes, antes quien se recibia tenia anteojos seguro, hasta ingenieras extrañas que reciben en tiempo record.............no trabajan ninguna obviamente, pero es llamativo , yo digo que si escupis egresados no significa que sean de calidad, al igual que cualquier rubro.


----------



## petete44 (3 Feb 2022)

puaj........


----------



## luca (3 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Feb 2022)

Recordad:

*TODO SON CASUALIDADES









Evolución del número de empleados públicos en la Administración General del Estado en España


En los meses de enero




www.epdata.es




*


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (4 Feb 2022)

inteño dijo:


> A mí me maravilla la capacidad para creer firmemente en dos cosas completamente opuestas:
> 1/ la Ciencia está tan avanzada que la Vacuna es el Mesías de la Salud, estamos mucho mejor que sin vacunas, estamos en una Edad de la Ciencia que deja en la oscuridad ese pasado misterioso en el que no se podía hacer nada para no morir de un virus de guardería;
> 2/ hay una sobremortalidad inexplicable desde el verano, pero es que explicar eso es muy difícil y toda la vida ha sido así.



Lo único que saben es que ese exceso de muertes no se ve reflejado en un exceso de ingresos hospitalarios. Es decir, saben que son muertes _repentinas_.

Igual son causadas porque cada vez hay más microplásticos que ingerimos, o porque la temperatura media ha subido 0.1 ºC. No se me ocurre nada que afecte a millones de personas y que no existiera ya en 2020.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2022)

Recordad que la expresión *"teóricos de la conspiración"* se creó de manera despectiva para referirse a los que dudaban de la versión oficial del asesinato de Kennedy con balas saltarinas.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Feb 2022)

La muerte súbita en el fútbol es mucho más común de lo que parece


Davide Astori, el capitán de la Fiorentina, fue el último caso mediático, aunque la lista de fallecidos por muerte súbita en el fútbol es larga. El caso del defensa




www.lavanguardia.com





Lo más normal del mundo.


----------



## McRotor (9 Feb 2022)

No se podia saber!


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Feb 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> No se podia saber!



Sí se podía, sí...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2022)

A mayor tasa de inoculación, mayor tasa de muertes extrañas (COVID):








*Casualidades.*


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2022)

Alarma por la muerte repentina de más de diez personas aparentemente sanas | Nuevo Diario Web | Santiago del Estero


Algunas de las fatales descompensaciones se produjeron en lugares públicos.




www.nuevodiarioweb.com.ar


----------



## al loro (10 Feb 2022)

Resulta que si te salvas de coronavirus, lo que uno piensa luego es en hacer deporte para estar más saludable y prevenirte mejor de otra recaída..
Y luego resulta ser justo lo contrario, que retomar la actividad física es perjudicial.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2022)

Ya no saben cómo explicar lo que sucede.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (24 Feb 2022)

Cuántas casualidades...


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Mar 2022)

Qué bien ha venido una "guerra" precisamente ahora... ¿Verdad???


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Mar 2022)

Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (5 Mar 2022)

Casualmente ahora a la gente le da por morirse sin causa aparente mientras está conduciendo.









Las muertes en accidentes de tráfico en Galicia se duplican en febrero


A Coruña es la provincia con más siniestros mortales en el último mes, con cuatro de los ocho fallecidos en Galicia




www.laopinioncoruna.es


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Evil_ (9 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ya no saben cómo explicar lo que sucede.



En el 1:10,esta gente no tiene solucion.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Casualmente ahora a la gente le da por morirse sin causa aparente mientras está conduciendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ya no saben cómo explicar lo que sucede.



Joder vaya explicaciones... "por azar", si hubiera dicho lo hizo un mago sería más creíble.

Mi conclusión los purasangres somos una especie superior, deberíamos expropiar tierras y crear nuestro país aceptando a purasangres de bien de otros países, seríamos una super potencia, el Pacoreich de los 10 mil años


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> En el 1:10,esta gente no tiene solucion.



sinceramente lo mejor que le puede pasar a estos tragalefacionistas es una muerte repentina semi indolora y rápida


----------



## Evil_ (9 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> sinceramente lo mejor que le puede pasar a estos tragalefacionistas es una muerte repentina semi indolora y rápida



Es imposible que sean tan idiotas.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2022)

Muchas de esas muertes se deben a disgusto que ha causado la guerra de Putin.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Joder vaya explicaciones... "por azar", si hubiera dicho lo hizo un mago sería más creíble.




Viven en un* mundo mágico...* y encima van de cientificistas 

Hay que reírse, no queda más remedio.
















El virus mágico







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Es* imposible* que sean tan idiotas.



Sí se puede, sí...


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Mar 2022)

No sé si os acordáis de esto:


Vacunados en Israel.
"La campaña es* un éxito*, pero algo pasa porque los contagios suben sin parar"






Vacunados en Israel: "La campaña es un éxito, pero algo pasa porque los contagios suben sin parar"


Cuando casi tres millones de israelíes, un tercio de la población del país, ha recibido la primera dosis de la vacuna Pfizer y 1,7 millones ya cuenta con la inmunidad de ambas inyecciones, la sensación en las calles de Israel es de alivio, aunque contenido por el elevado índice de contagios que...




www.burbuja.info





*






"Algo pasa..."*

¿Qué será... qué será...?


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Mar 2022)

Más casualidades...









El Gobierno aprueba la subida del 18,33% en las subvenciones a los sindicatos


El Consejo de Ministros ha dado luz verde este martes a la subida del 18,33 % en las subvenciones que concede anualmente a los sindicatos, que




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2022)

¿De qué manicomio te has escapado?


----------



## al loro (11 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Muchas de esas muertes se deben a disgusto que ha causado la guerra de Putin.



O se tomaron al pie de la letra lo de Burrell de consumir menos..


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Mar 2022)

Por qué no se ven algunas imágenes???

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Mar 2022)

Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show


----------



## elKaiser (13 Mar 2022)

Es sobremortalidad asociada a cuestiones genéticas y al cambio climático.

Circulen, que aquí no hay nada que ver.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (13 Mar 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Vaccinated 20-Year-old Model Claire Bridges Develops Myocarditis, Suffers Heart Attack, and Has Both Legs Amputated. - The True Reporter
> 
> 
> At the age of 20, one model from Florida struggled to remain alive for two weeks after suffering a heart attack. Join Our Telegram channel here: https://t.me/TheTrueReporter Claire Bridges was hospitalized at Tampa General Hospital with serious leg pain and developed myocarditis, rhabdomyolysis...
> ...



Siendo modelo se podía pasar a patreon y onlyfans y va y se amoñeca a los 20...


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2022)

¿Qué probabilidades había?


----------



## Papo de luz (14 Mar 2022)

Efecto nocebo debido al consumo de bulos negacionistas.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2022)

Son casualidades...


----------



## aris (14 Mar 2022)

No había nada y de repente el ser por casualidad

No había vida y de repente la vida por casualidad

No había consciencia y de repente consciencia por casualidad

Cómo no van a pretender que te creas que todo es casualidad si las grandes preguntas fundamentales de la vida te creíste que fue por casualidad


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Mar 2022)

A ver, que quede bien claro, si eres joven. Y deportista y te vacunas y entonces te empiezan a dar INFARTOS, es porque has tenido MALA SUERTE. No es que haya relación entre una cosa y la otra, no.

No es eso. Es que has tenido MALA SUERTE.

CASUALIDAD


Que quede bien claro.


----------



## Parmel (17 Mar 2022)

inteño dijo:


> A mí me maravilla la capacidad para creer firmemente en dos cosas completamente opuestas:
> 1/ la Ciencia está tan avanzada que la Vacuna es el Mesías de la Salud, estamos mucho mejor que sin vacunas, estamos en una Edad de la Ciencia que deja en la oscuridad ese pasado misterioso en el que no se podía hacer nada para no morir de un virus de guardería;
> 2/ hay una sobremortalidad inexplicable desde el verano, pero es que explicar eso es muy difícil y toda la vida ha sido así.



Hay una sobremortalidad explicable por el colapso de los servicios sanitarios en enfermedades que NO son el coronavirus. Ls culpa es del negacionismo, que ha promovido ese colapso.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Mar 2022)

Repetid conmigo:

TODO SON CASUALIDADES, TODO SON CASUALIDADES, TODO SON CASUALIDADES, TODO SON CASUALIDADES, TODO SON CASUALIDADES, TODO SON CASUALIDADES....












- - Boom NADAL A PUNTO DE REPENTINITIS


Venimos de aquí. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/booomm-nadal-se-lleva-la-mano-al-pecho-en-indian-wells-las-cacunas-funcionan.1728556/# Hilo movido a CONSPIRACIONES máxima difusión. Las imagines asustan. Tengo el video grabado del momento exacto. Pero no me deja subirlo. Aquí...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

AVION CHINA PLANE CRASH 133
PICADO DE 90º A DEGUELLO A COMERSE EL SUELO
AVION CONTRA EL MUNDO



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/EiNO3YQvBsYqJHeoouOc_21_6dc840ed835cb94687887d4ef03ab343_video_original.mp4











Mr. Deeds


Boeing 737 with 133 people aboard crashed in eastern China. no survivors




anonup.com


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Mar 2022)

TEORICOS DE LA CONSPIRACIÓN: Aquel que trata de comprender la Conspiración


*CONSPIRACIÓN: Dícese de la acción de unirse varias personas para hacer daño a otra.
(que es real)*









NUEVO DESORDEN MUNDIAL VS DESGOBERNANZA MUNDIAL-Colin Rivas Show


Bueno ya no se cortan ni en wikipedia




colinrivas.show







La *conspiración *es una realidad, la idea de que todo pasa por *casualidad* es un imposible matemático.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Mar 2022)

MISTERIOS MISTERIOSOS...






Encuentran por primera vez restos de microplásticos en la sangre humana


Encuentran por primera vez restos de microplásticos en la sangre humana El 80% de los individuos analizados tenían partículas de polímero en su sangre, según una investigación de 'Environment International'...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Mar 2022)

¿CÓMO NO LO VÉIS?

Las vacunas son un fracaso estrepitoso.
*Casi todo lo que decíamos los negacionistas malosos hace más de un año se ha cumplido ya.*

Los propios medios oficialistas publican artículos donde dicen que las PCR daban falsos positivos, que mezclaban muertos CON y POR Covid (uno de los descubrimientos de los que estoy más orgulloso); el 90% de los fallecidos son vacunados, las cardiopatías, trombocitopenias, alteraciones reproductivas, suicidios, infartos, ictus y todo tipo de repentinitis están matando unas diez personas al día solo en España; todos los vacunados se han “contagiado de Covid” (según sus creencias) varias veces; los encierros no sirvieron, las mascarillas causan patologías y no sirven...
En un mundo normal nos deberían estar dando las gracias por acertar en TODO; nos deberían estar homenajeando por visionarios, por intentar salvarlos, por ser valientes... ¿pero qué hacen?

Patrimonializan esas verdades y las reconocen haciéndolas suyas mientras avanzan en las medidas restrictivas de libertades que pronto reactivarán.
Preparan la siguiente porque necesitan inocular tóxicos quimera tres o cuatro veces al año.

La gente ya no quiere, la tercera dosis ha sido un fracaso. La mayoría de los inoculados no lo harían ahora.

Pero se equivocan al creer que todo terminó, es un error no hacer justicia por lo acaecido. Si dejamos a los responsables salirse con la suya lo volverán a intentar pronto.

Hay que exigir autopsias a las muertes por repentinitis, basta ya de pensar que fue mala suerte, que les tocó la china ¿qué les pasa a los familiares? ¿Qué temen? ¿No luchan por la memoria de sus muertos, por la justicia, la verdad y para evitar que mueran otros? ¿Por qué colaboran con los asesinos de sus seres queridos en lugar de combatirlos? ¿Es vergonzoso ser una víctima del mayor engaño de la historia de la Humanidad? ¿Por qué hay tan pocos hijos y padres coraje que se rebelen, denuncien, pidan autopsias y luchen por sus familiares asesinados por la mentira?
Los médicos lo están viendo, muchos me lo cuentan por privado, hablan entre ellos, saben que esta cantidad de patologías y muertes no es normal. Es epidemiologicamente una evidencia irrefutable que la ola de muertes y las vacunas coinciden en el espacio y en el tiempo. Noventa por ciento en Reino Unido e Israel. Por eso ya no quieren hablar de Covid, por eso no quieren dar cifras, por eso crean cortinas de humo con Ucrania y problemas creados como el Sahara.

¿Cuantas repentinitis puede soportar alguien a su alrededor antes de ver la realidad de que los vacunados están muriendo y enfermando a cientos de miles en un goteo incesante que por desgracia seguirá durante años?

Es una verdad tan incomoda que pocos inoculados la quieren admitir, porque les deprime pensar que pueden ser los siguientes. Pero deberían ayudar a la disidencia a que esto no vuelva a pasar, mirar para otro lado no es la solución.

Deberían estar indignados porque les han engañado y puesto en riesgo sus vidas, pero en cambio están colaborando con los que les han envenenado. Su silencio es cómplice necesario para la siguiente que nos preparan. ¿Volverán a caer cuando nos hablen de mosquitos que transmiten otro virus?

Abrid los ojos por favor, despertad a lo que nos están haciendo *¿cómo no lo veis?*

Un aullido

*F.L.Mirones*


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Mar 2022)

Después de dos años sin sufrir ningún tipo de contagio, en cuanto se pone la vacuna resulta que se contagia. 

Y dice que no vanalicemos, que más bien creamos en la TREMENDA CASUALIDAD


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (2 Abr 2022)

CUÁNTAS CASUALIDADES ¿Verdad...?


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (7 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Que os quede bien claro, no hay causa y efecto ¿vale? Es mera coincidencia todo.
> 
> ¿Vale?
> 
> ...



¿Que hace esto en el foro de económica?


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Que hace esto en el foro de económica?



Y tú???

Qué coño haces *tú* aquí????


----------



## wireless1980 (7 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Y tú???
> 
> Qué coño haces *tú* aquí????



Yo postear/forear. No equivocarme por ir bastante perdido en la vida como tú.


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Yo postear/forear. No equivocarme por ir bastante perdido en la vida como tú.



A nadie*, A NADIE*, le importa lo que tú pienses.

PD Gracias por subir el hilo.


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Abr 2022)

El caso del atleta que no puede competir tras la tercera dosis de la vacuna


Nadie pretende que esta situación suene como un mensaje antivacunas. "Mi madre y mi hermana pasaron un par de días malos, pero enseguida se recuperaron, como tantas otras personas. Por eso, cuando horas después del tercer pinchazo tuve algo de fiebre y malestar general, no le di importancia”...




www.elperiodico.com





Nadie pretende, perooo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1016631





Raulisimo dijo:


> MISTERIOS MISTERIOSOS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (8 Abr 2022)

EL 13 DE OCTUBRE DE 2012 ESTABA ESCRITO EN EL LIBRO DE LA VERDAD LA VACUNACION MAXIVA CONTRA EL COVID


https://descorriendoelvelo.wordpress.com/2021/05/17/mensaje-libro-de-la-verdad-13-octubre-2012/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Abr 2022)

Todo es *CASUALIDAD* 

¿Está claro?


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## PacoIII (13 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



¿Que quiere decir que una liberación interna la precede una liberación externa? ¿Algun ejemplo?


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Abr 2022)

Revista The Economist 1992.







Casualidades.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Abr 2022)

Up


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Abr 2022)

Pfizer pedirá la autorización para administrar vacunas de refuerzo a los niños de 5 a 11 años


El estudio de la compañía apunta a que la dosis extra aumenta significativamente los anticuerpos contra la variante ómicron




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Abr 2022)

Las hepatitis empiezan en UK, donde primero empezaron a vacunar.


Correlación al canto.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Abr 2022)

El pronóstico que hizo Bill Gates en 2015 y se ha cumplido


El creador de Microsoft, Bill Gates, alertó de una posible pandemia a la sociedad en el año 2015, algo que se ha cumplido en el año 2019 con el coronavirus.



as.com


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Abr 2022)

¿Has pasado toda la pandemia sin contagiarte y no sabes por qué? He aquí la respuesta: eres guapo


Investigadores de la Universidad Cristiana de Texas realizaron para encontrar la razón por la que, después de más de dos años desde que estallara la pandemia de covid-19, algunas personas todavía no se han contagiado de la enfermedad, independientemente de haber sido o no contactos estrechos de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ShellShock (16 Abr 2022)

¿A ver si esta vez va a resultar que la casualidad es causalidad?

Badum tsssss

Pero bueno, a la gran mayoría de la gente le va a dar igual. Se creerán lo que diga La Secta y confirme Newtral. Nada más.

Yo tengo la conciencia tranquila porque conseguí que parte de mi familia se cuestionase las cosas y algunos hasta decidieron no vacunarse gracias a ello. Por el resto de mi familia que sí se ha vacunado ya tomaré represalias y buscaré venganza si es menester.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Abr 2022)

[Vídeo] Año 2010. Bill Gates dice, literalmente, que las vacunas serán usadas para reducir la población mundial


Desde el 4:34 En teoría, las buenas vacunas son usadas para curar enfermedades y por tanto aumentar la población mundial al reducir la mortalidad... La gran explosión demográfica del mundo occidental entre el s. XIX y el XX se produce gracias a la penicilina y el desarrollo de vacunas. ¿Qué...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Abr 2022)

*Casualitis,* enfermedad de moda


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Abr 2022)

No es casualidad. ¿Qué coño planean ahora?... Problemas de hígado en la población infantil de América y Europa... "de repente".


Hepatitis autoinmune por anticuerpos generados al emplear una vacuna basada en una toxina virica quimerica de dos especies no humanas. Ya lo advertí hace 6 meses ... burbuja.info ese foro de magufos bebelejias ... oh wait! roto2tragatochos AHORA TOCA AVRIR BIEN JRANDE Y TRAGAR MUCHA CACA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (20 Abr 2022)

Incluso los papers científicos revisados por pares del stablishment relacionan hepatitis y vacuñación covidiana


Hepatitis autoinmune provocado por vacuñas: https://www.cureus.com/articles/119029-covid-19-vaccination-induced-cholangiopathy-and-autoimmune-hepatitis-a-series-of-two-cases https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1590865822000949...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 Abr 2022)

De hace un rato en un grupo del curro.
Uno es gitano a ver si sabéis cual es

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> De hace un rato en un grupo del curro.
> Uno es gitano a ver si sabéis cual es
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



*Descansen en Paz.*

Si pueden.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (20 Abr 2022)

oh! Vaya! Pensé que íbamos hablar de Probabilidad...


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> oh! Vaya! Pensé que íbamos hablar de Probabilidad...



Puedes hablar de lo que quieras.

Dime *¿qué probabilidades había en una combinación en la que importa la repetición y el orden de las letras de dos palabras supuestamente sin relación aparente para que pudieran formar otras dos palabras con significado propio y diferente que coincide precisamente con lo que estamos viviendo en estos momentos?*


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> oh! Vaya! Pensé que íbamos hablar de* Probabilidad...*



Por favor, responda a la pregunta.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (20 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Por favor, responda a la pregunta.



"Aquí mi fusil, aquí tu pistola"


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> "Aquí mi fusil, aquí tu pistola"



¿No querías a hablar de probabilidad?


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (20 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿No querías a hablar de probabilidad?



Vale, pues no me sale de la polla responder a ninguna de tus preguntas.

¿Te has quedado satisfecho?


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Vale, pues no me sale de la polla responder a ninguna de tus preguntas.
> *
> ¿Te has quedado satisfecho?*



Sí.

Parecía que eras un gilipollas y efectivamente has demostrado ser un gilipollas.


GRACIAS POR SUBIR EL HILO.


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (24 Abr 2022)

PANDA DE HIJOS DE PUTA.






Cambio climático inside: Niño de 9 años fallece por "golpe de calor" en Toledo


https://www.abc.es/espana/castilla-la-mancha/toledo/pueblos/abci-fallece-nino-dentro-coche-posible-golpe-calor-palomeque-202204201151_noticia.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (1 May 2022)

Pfizer connection.


En abril de 2020, la dra. Susan Desmond-Hellmann, fue nombrada miembro del Consejo de Administración de PFIZER. Pero, ¿cual es el currículum de esta señora? Pues se da la "casual" circunstancia que en 2014 se incorporaba como consejera delegada de la Fundación Bill & Melinda Gates, tras ejercer...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## moromierda (1 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Y tú???
> Qué coño haces *tú* aquí????









Historia - Yo ma hise cuinta a brubuja pira follar, amegos


E mángañaron. A brubuja no si folla piro mi lo paso mocho bueno. Garsías.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2022)

Casualidades...

*TODO son casualidades.














More troubling data for the vaccine: athletes, UCSF, government silence


A 22X increase in athlete deaths that nobody can explain, 75% of UCSF/Marin radiology department says "no way" to the booster, and world governments no longer break out stats for vaxxed vs. unvaxxed.




stevekirsch.substack.com




*


----------



## Raulisimo (20 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (20 May 2022)

Todas las fechas se alinean perfectamente y el escenario empieza a parecerse más a otra plandemia.

_En marzo de 2021, NTI se asoció con la Conferencia de Seguridad de Munich para realizar un ejercicio de simulación sobre la reducción de amenazas biológicas de alto impacto. El ejercicio examinó las brechas en las arquitecturas nacionales e internacionales de bioseguridad y preparación para pandemias, explorando oportunidades para mejorar las capacidades de prevención y respuesta para eventos biológicos de alto impacto. Este informe resume el escenario del ejercicio, los hallazgos clave de la discusión y las recomendaciones prácticas para la comunidad internacional._ 















Se hizo un escenario de brote de Viruela Mono en Agosto 2021. ¿El problema? Todas las fechas se alinean perfectamente y el escenario ahora es real.


Todas las fechas se alinean perfectamente y el escenario empieza a parecerse más a otra plandemia. En marzo de 2021, NTI se asoció con la Conferencia de Seguridad de Munich para realizar un ejercicio de simulación sobre la reducción de amenazas biológicas de alto impacto. El ejercicio examinó...




www.burbuja.info





(Homenaje al hilo de *Albtd43. *Gracias compañero).


----------



## Raulisimo (21 May 2022)

Casualidades de la vida, el segurata asesinado en el tiroteo de Buffalo estaba diseñando un motor de hidrogeno


aquí la patente que tenía US9863309B2 - Method and system for using the by-product of electrolysis - Google Patents




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (21 May 2022)

Y si te decimos que en marzo de 2021 se hizo un simulacro sobre una supuesta pandemia de viruela del mono, ¿te lo crees? - El Diestro


Y si te decimos que en marzo de 2021 se hizo un simulacro sobre una supuesta pandemia de viruela del mono, ¿te lo crees?




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Jun 2022)

La casualidad de cuanta más vacunación, más "mortalización"...


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (27 Jun 2022)

Volviéndose locos...


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Jun 2022)

*Gripes artificiales, microchips y esterilización mundial:*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jun 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Volviéndose locos...


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



Parece sacado de los Monty Python...


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Jun 2022)

Ahora ya no son* magufadas* ¿verdad?

















Objetivo: controlar por 5G los sueños de 36.000 gallegos


Las áreas sanitarias de Pontevedra y Vigo son pioneras por el seguimiento en tiempo real del tratamiento de la apnea del sueño




www.farodevigo.es


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Abner (29 Jun 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> La casualidad de cuanta más vacunación, más "mortalización"...



Manipulando gráficos secta style

Enviado desde mi M2101K9AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2022)

Abner dijo:


> Manipulando gráficos secta style
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9AG mediante Tapatalk



La conclusión *racional* viendo esa gráfica y asumiendo la imposibilidad fáctica de que los datos no estén previamente manipulados, es a todas luces que, o bien, las medidas tomadas no sirven absolutamente para nada, o bien,* SON ABSOLUTA Y COMPLETAMENTE CONTRAPRODUCENTES.*


----------



## Abner (30 Jun 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> La conclusión *racional* viendo esa gráfica y asumiendo la imposibilidad fáctica de que los datos no estén previamente manipulados, es a todas luces que, o bien, las medidas tomadas no sirven absolutamente para nada, o bien,* SON ABSOLUTA Y COMPLETAMENTE CONTRAPRODUCENTES.*



No, la conclusión del gráfico, es que no sabes leer. Mira entre el último y el penúltimo dato el gap de.tiempo. 

Y si no lo ves,.mira los datos de debajo de las olas, ratio afectados.y muertes. 

Cierren el hilo, bastante ridículo se ha hecho ya.

Enviado desde mi M2101K9AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jun 2022)

Abner dijo:


> No, la conclusión del gráfico, es que no sabes leer. Mira entre el último y el penúltimo dato el gap de.tiempo.
> 
> Y si no lo ves,.mira los datos de debajo de las olas, ratio afectados.y muertes.
> 
> ...



Me parece a mí que el que no sabe leer eres tú, majete.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jun 2022)

*La justicia ordena la readmisión de la doctora Popel, a quien suspendieron por advertir de los riesgos de las vacunas.















La justicia ordena la readmisión de la doctora Popel, a quien suspendieron por advertir de los riesgos de las vacunas contra la covid de AstraZeneca - Diario16


La doctora Nadiya Popel trabajaba en la unidad de Urgencias del Hospital Mateo Orifila, en Menorca. El pasado mes de mayo de 2021 el Servicio de Salud de




diario16.com




*


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Jul 2022)

Los 24 pasos para la dominación del mundo:


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Jul 2022)

Cuántas* CASUALIDADES *¿Verdad?


_*"La importancia de nuestra crítica disolvente.*_

*—La principal misión de nuestras asociaciones secretas consiste en debilitar la fuerza de resistencia de la opinión pública, apreciando todos los sucesos con un juicio disolvente ; en quitarle al hombre la costumbre de discurrir, de tener ideas propias, que podrían ser en nuestra contra, y desviar las fuerzas espirituales existentes hacia los meros engaños de un arte de oratoria hueca. La exposición de tribunas para oradores.

—En todos los tiempos los pueblos y cada individuo tomaban la palabra por una cosa cierta; ellos se contentan con la apariencia, sin fijarse si en la vida pública las promesas se llevan también a la realidad. Por esto estableceremos tribunas para oradores públicos, donde se deberá hacer ver con gran elocuencia los sacrificios que hemos hecho para el progreso general. 
El cansancio por medio de bellos discursos.

—Adoptaremos toda idea de liberalismo de todos los partidos y direcciones, y encargaremos a nuestros oradores de machucar y repetir tanto ese tema, hasta que hayamos cansado a la humanidad con los hermosos discursos y hayamos conseguido una abominación contra los oradores de todos los partidos. 

¿Cómo dominaremos la opinión pública?
—Para obtener dominio sobre la opinión pública, DEBEMOS SEMBRAR DESCONFIANZA Y DISCORDIA, exponiendo desde los más distintos lados las opiniones más contradictorias, hasta que los no judíos no encuentren ya salida de esa confusión y lleguen a la convicción de que será lo mejor no tener absolutamente ninguna opi36' nión en materia cíe problemas de derecho legal, por faltarle al pueblo el dominio necesario en estos asuntos, lo que posee sólo aquél que dirige al pueblo mismo. *
_*¡ESTE ES NUESTRO PRIMER SECRETO!"*

*Protocolos de los Sabios de Síon (extracto protocolo V)*_


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Jul 2022)

Los protocolos de los sabios de Sión - Serge Nilus


Los protocolos de los sabios de Sión es un documento que pone en evidencia el plan de dominación mundial por parte de los judíos. Hubo numerosos debates sobre el origen de este documento. Varios expertos concuerdan en que fueron creados en 1897, en



www.academia.edu


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Jul 2022)

inteño dijo:


> A mí me maravilla la capacidad para creer firmemente en dos cosas completamente opuestas:
> 1/ la Ciencia está tan avanzada que la Vacuna es el Mesías de la Salud, estamos mucho mejor que sin vacunas, estamos en una Edad de la Ciencia que deja en la oscuridad ese pasado misterioso en el que no se podía hacer nada para no morir de un virus de guardería;
> 2/ hay una sobremortalidad inexplicable desde el verano, pero es que explicar eso es muy difícil y toda la vida ha sido así.



Cuando intentan entenderlo les peta la patata o les da un ictus por la tension mental.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (7 Jul 2022)

Casualidades...









_Z_D21_ ...


DO NOT: build back better ...




anonup.com


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Jul 2022)

Evidence for a connection between coronavirus disease-19 and exposure to radiofrequency radiation from wireless communications including 5G


Coronavirus disease (COVID-19) public health policy has focused on the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) virus and its effects on human health while environmental factors have been largely ignored. In considering the epidemiological ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Jul 2022)

Decidme que es casualidad.


Las "Georgia Guidestones" están a 666 millas del OBELISCO de Nueva York. Dicho obelisco es un auténtico obelisco egipcio (llamado "Cleopatra's Needle") del siglo XV a. C. y se instaló en Central Park el 22 de febrero de 1881. La precisión es asombrosa, podéis comprobarlo vosotros mismos. (Lo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2022)

Curiosamente *están subiendo los casos de enfermedades cardiovasculares, miocarditis, pericarditis, ictus, trombocitopenia, muerte súbita y cáncer.* Lo inexplicable es que sigan pasando los meses con exceso de mortalidad y* ningún portavoz oficial diga qué está ocurriendo*. Tampoco tenemos información definitiva sobre el brote de casos de hepatitis entre la población infantil. Todo son teorías, pero sin ningún argumento científico de valor. Igual que sucede con la viruela del mono. *Nunca tuvimos tantas patologías ciertamente inexplicables.* 






Economía: - LA RAZÓN: Curiosamente están subiendo los casos de enfermedades cardiovasculares, miocarditis, pericarditis, ictus, trombocitopenia, muerte súbita...


¿LE ESTÁN VIENDO LAS OREJAS AL LOBO AHORA? Mil muertos de más por otras causas carece también de explicación y debería aclarar el motivo el Ministerio de Sanidad. Curiosamente están subiendo los casos de enfermedades cardiovasculares, miocarditis, pericarditis, ictus, trombocitopenia, muerte...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## individualina (8 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Curiosamente *están subiendo los casos de enfermedades cardiovasculares, miocarditis, pericarditis, ictus, trombocitopenia, muerte súbita y cáncer.* Lo inexplicable es que sigan pasando los meses con exceso de mortalidad y* ningún portavoz oficial diga qué está ocurriendo*. Tampoco tenemos información definitiva sobre el brote de casos de hepatitis entre la población infantil. Todo son teorías, pero sin ningún argumento científico de valor. Igual que sucede con la viruela del mono. *Nunca tuvimos tantas patologías ciertamente inexplicables.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca lo admitirán.
Y los medios tienen tanta culpa como las "autoridades" o más. 

Mientras la gente siga creyendo en el circo los payasos seguirán con la farsa. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Plandemista (8 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



_[...] llevan a los expertos en salud a pedir una investigación urgente sobre lo que está causando el exceso de mortalidad._ 
Excluyendo las vacunas, ya que Belén Esteban dice que son seguras. 

Les ha faltado este fragmento.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Gripes artificiales, microchips y esterilización mundial:*




Recordad: *TODO ES CASUALIDAD
 *


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jul 2022)

El ictus afecta cada vez más a personas en edad laboral. Las enfermedades cardiovasculares son una epidemia


Manuel Jabois, periodista a sueldo de la PSOE y Lo País, nos adoctrina sobre por qué debemos ver los ictus y las enfermedades del corazón como algo normal, que ahora también afecta a niños y jóvenes. Es que los niños están muy gordos, dice la sujeta. Ninguna referencia a las ponzoñas, ni en el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jul 2022)

LA VERDAD SOBRE INTOXICACIONES MEDICAMENTOSAS EN TOXICÓMANOS-Colin Rivas Show


Pide mi libro aquí https://www.amazon.es/dp/B09NR7CCLW




colinrivas.show


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Jul 2022)

Muertes "inexplicables".









ALARMANTES CIFRAS NOS LLEGAN DE REINO UNIDO-Colin Rivas Show


Pide mi libros aquí www.colinrivas.com




colinrivas.show


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Jul 2022)

Repetid conmigo:

*TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, 
TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, 
TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, 
TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD...





*


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Jul 2022)

Mortalidad por todas las causas:

2021







2022


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Jul 2022)

Casualidades...


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Jul 2022)

DEMASIADAS "casualidades".













Demasiadas coincidencias


Demasiadas coincidencias Lo que está sucediendo no puede es fruto del azar. Y no lo es La ex Fiscal General del Estado, Dolores Delgado PUBLICADO 20/07/2022 04:45 ACTUALIZADO 20/07/2022 04:50 Adriana Lastra deja de ser vicesecretaria del PSOE. Está embarazada y es un embarazo de riesgo. Vaya...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Jul 2022)

NUNCA ANTES HABÍA PASADO:















- - Increible: Están aplanando la curva!!!!


Lo están consiguiendo. Las élites están aplanando la curva de población!!!!! Mirad la poblacion en USA: https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/POPTHM Desde el año 2020 la curva es plana, no hay crecimiento!!! Nunca, nunca, nunca, había pasado. Ni en la crisis del 29, ni en las dos guerras...




www.burbuja.info





*NUNCA.*


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Jul 2022)

Analisis - Demasiadas coincidencias


https://paralalibertad.org/demasiadas-coincidencias/ Demasiadas coincidencias 20/07/2022 Miquel Giménez-Vozpópuli Lo que está sucediendo no puede es fruto del azar. Y no lo es Adriana Lastra deja de ser vicesecretaria del PSOE...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Jul 2022)

EXPLOTA LA PRESA HOOVER


Explosión en la presa Hoover: una enorme bola de fuego se eleva desde la casa de la turbina mientras el humo negro envuelve el hito de Nevada El video de la represa el martes mostró fuego y humo saliendo de la casa de turbinas en el lado de Arizona del río Colorado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Plandemista (22 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Repetid conmigo:
> 
> *TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD,
> TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD, TODO ES CASUALIDAD,
> ...


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Jul 2022)

Plandemista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1131662



Entendiste que era sarcasmo, VERDAD???


----------



## Plandemista (22 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Entendiste que era sarcasmo, VERDAD???



Afirmativo, yes.

Tenía que rellenar un poco más la pizarra y se me ha ocurrido eso. 
El sarcasmo lo pone la cara de Burt.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Jul 2022)

CASUALIDADES...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Jul 2022)

¿y que haría usted, para contrarrestarlo, op?


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿y que haría usted, para *contrarrestarlo*, op?



¿Contrarrestar qué exactamente?

¿Que se vuelvan locos?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Contrarrestar qué exactamente?
> 
> ¿Que se vuelvan locos?



Para evitar las casualidades


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Para evitar las casualidades



Es que no son casualidades.

*SON CAUSALIDADES.*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Es que no son casualidades.
> 
> *SON CAUSALIDADES.*



A eso me refiero, como evitamos las causalidades


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A eso me refiero, como evitamos las causalidades



Primero dándonos cuenta de que hay una *CAUSA* que las provoca. Y obviamente ponerle remedio a esa causa.

Si, por ejemplo, te has inoculado un medicamento experimental porque te han convencido entre la tele, los del trabajo y los del bar, y luego resulta que ese medicamento te ha dejado más jodido de lo que has estado nunca, pues no te lo vuelvas a inocular, no hagas caso lo que te diga la propaganda de la tele, si puedes cambia de trabajo, y por supuesto olvida a esos "amigos" que te presionaron para meterte veneno en el cuerpo.

El título del hilo viene en clara alusión al término "teóricos de la conspiración". Siendo estos los que intentan comprender y explicar la conspiración (es decir, el conjunto de artimañas) que nos ha llevado hasta donde estamos. Pensar que no existe una conspiración es creer en el imposible de que todo se debe a una enorme CASUALIDAD.

Por lo tanto, los que niegan la conspiración serían *"teóricos de la CASUALIDAD".






*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> , no hagas caso lo que te diga la propaganda de la tele,



pero esa propaganda de la tele que no es creíble en lo de la bakunah y la pandemia...

...ya sí es creíble cuando habla de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

¿Es así, no?


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Jul 2022)

En relación a la conspiración traté de explicarla precisamente *al COMIENZO DE LA PLANDEMIA.*

26 Feb 2020
*





¿Estáis ya preparados para la supresión TOTAL de los derechos fundamentales?


Llevan años preparándonos para esto. Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento. Desde la escuela, ya en la más tierna infancia, nos hacen ver que la figura de autoridad es...




www.burbuja.info




*
Llevan años preparándonos para esto.

Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.

Desde la escuela, ya en la más tierna infancia, nos hacen ver que la figura de autoridad es incuestionable. El Estado es el que dice cuándo te tienes que levantar, cuándo tienes que ir a trabajar (o a fichar al paro) cuándo cambiar la hora de tu reloj, qué alimentos tienes que comer y cuál es el partido bueno al que tienes que votar en ese momento. Da igual lo que hagamos siempre que hagamos lo que ellos nos dicen. Cuestionar el estado de ideas dominantes es de excéntricos y peligrosos frikis. Hay que obedecer al que manda que para eso lo hemos elegido entre todos, y tal. Si nos mandan que nos encerremos en casa y sólo veamos Netflix, pues eso es lo que hay que hacer. Si te dicen que el vecino rarito, ese que habla de derechos y democracia, es peligroso y hay que hecerle el vacío, pues se le hace y ya está.

Estamos bien entrenados para obedecer. La televisión se encarga de eso. El imperio de la Publicidad ha matado nuestro sentido crítico. Compramos todo lo que nos vendan desde una pantalla.

El Gran Hermano nos vigila. El Gran Hermano nos cuida.









Ya lo hemos asumido como una realidad indiscutible. Todo es por nuestra seguridad.

TODO ES POR NUESTRO BIEN.

Para que este estado de cosas prevalezca sólo hay que contener a la masa sin que tenga herramientas de defensa. Mantenerlos en la ignorancia. Impedir que conozcan cómo funciona el mundo realmente.

Hacer que sean felices en su ignorancia, hacer que se sientan especiales.

Que se sientan ÚNICOS.









Pero todos son copias de una copia.

A quién le importa. Están entrenados para obedecer.

Para acatar.

Hacerse preguntas ya está mal visto por todos. Cuestionar el Statu Quo es visto como peligroso.

Y eso nos viene tan bien.

Todo está preparado para el gran colapso. Todo está a punto.

La globalización está casi completa, sólo falta una cosa: EL PÁNICO GLOBAL

Con este pánico las reses irán por el camino pautado. Tratando de salvarse irán precisamente donde tienen que ir.

Donde queremos que vayan.




Años y años de terror televisivo, cinematográfico, en la industria de los juegos y el entretenimiento harán por fin su trabajo: CONTROL DE MASAS Y OBEDIENCIA CIEGA.

Los hemos educado bien.

Nadie se cuestiona quiénes son los buenos y quienes son los malos.

Es bueno el que OBEDECE. Es bueno el que se pone tras la línea que hemos trazado.

Los demás son MALOS. Son prescindibles.

Lo hemos hecho bien.









El golpe final ha de ser también de efecto global.

COLECTIVO Y GLOBAL.

Para asegurarnos la obediencia ciega de TODA la población, la privación TOTAL de derechos, la dictadura PERFECTA. Hace falta miedo.

MUCHO MIEDO

MIEDO GLOBAL








Una PANDEMIA GLOBAL que nunca sea erradicada del todo es el método perfecto para tener el mundo entero "en cuarentena". Sólo los "sanos", sólo los obedientes, sólo los "buenos" estarán a salvo.

Nosotros decidiremos quienes son los buenos. Nosotros decidimos LA VERDAD.

Antes hay que fabricar pequeñas epidemias que acepten como normal lo intolerable. El miedo hará su trabajo.

Todos aquellos que vean morir a sus vecinos, que se vean confinados en unas cuarentenas controladas y aleatorias verán como normal que el NWO tome el control de todas las decisiones, quién puede desplazarse y quien no, quién es encarcelado y quién no, quién tiene derechos y quién no, quién vive y quien no.

Y todo en la más apacible calma.

26 Febrero 2020


*





¿Estáis ya preparados para la supresión TOTAL de los derechos fundamentales?
 

Llevan años preparándonos para esto. Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento. Desde la escuela, ya en la más tierna infancia, nos hacen ver que la figura de autoridad es...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Jul 2022)

"Siempre sucedió..."






Director de orquesta fulminado mientras dirige a los músicos


https://www.t13.cl/noticia/mundo/director-orquesta-austriaco-muere-actuacion-opera-munich El director de orquesta austríaco Stefan Soltesz murió durante una actuación en Múnich, dijo el Teatro de Ópera de la ciudad. El maestro de origen húngaro llevó la batuta en los Teatros de la Ópera de...




www.burbuja.info






Hmmm... Wait a minute!!


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Jul 2022)

Cintora, en paro, se refiere al capo de Atresmedia como "Príncipe de las Tinieblas" es el verdadero presidente de España al servicio de Israel


Es curioso como el instinto de la sociedad está amortizado, podrían poner un vídeo en primer time de algún político o gran empresario violando a niños y la gente no sabría reaccionar , olvidando lo ocurrido.a no ser que alguien les diga que pensar ... Esta noticia es de hoy Qué todos los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (27 Jul 2022)

Boom, requeteboom boom. 350 euros extra en Julio a los trabajadores de una funeraria, por el exceso de trabajo.


Esta mañana, en mi paseo matutino, me he encontrado a un colega que trabaja en una de las funerarias más grandes de España. Hablando de todo un poco hemos llegado al tema de los muertos de los últimos meses y me dice; - Fíjate si hay curro, que nos han dado un extra el mes pasado de 350 euros...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2022)

*"Casualidades"*


----------



## tixel (29 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *"Casualidades"*



Dudo mucho que los de arriba hayan despertado a nadie, para empezar ni a ellos mismos. Si esos son los maestros apañados vamos.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Dudo mucho que los de arriba hayan despertado a nadie, para empezar ni a ellos mismos. Si esos son los maestros apañados vamos.



No son maestros.

Son casualidades.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2022)

Como cabras.


VERVIGRACIA





CHao MACARRONA , deja la politica y deja VOX... JAJAJAJAJAAJA


hasta nunca ... jajajajajajaja




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Jul 2022)

En inglés no hay término para "teóricos de la casualidad"


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jul 2022)

TODO SON CASUALIDADES


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> En *inglés* no hay término para "teóricos de la casualidad"




En inglés los llaman simplemente *IDIOTAS





*


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Ago 2022)

Casualidades...


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ago 2022)

*MISTERIOS IRRESOLUBLES






"Es imposible explicar el dato de empleo de julio. Ni en 2012 con el rescate destruimos empleo en julio."


Y mientras hace 6 días diciendo que teníamos el nivel de paro más bajo desde 2008 roto2 El paro cae a la tasa más baja desde 2008 con el trabajo indefinido disparado tras la reforma laboral




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ago 2022)

Athlete Deaths are 1700% higher than expected since COVID Vaccine roll-out


An investigation of official statistics has found that the number of athletes who have died since the beginning of 2021 has risen exponentially compared to the yearly number of deaths of athletes o…




expose--news-com.translate.goog


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ago 2022)

Joven queda tetrapléjico a la media hora de recibir la vacuna en Barcelona


04/08/2022 Un joven catalán denuncia haberse quedado tetrapléjico a causa de la vacuna FUENTE




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (5 Ago 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> No seais magufos
> 
> Desde Newtral y La Sexta ya han dicho que es el cambio climatico y ver muchas series de Netflix lo que esta haciendo que aumenten los infartos y los ictus



Y desde la razon.. Y el abc.. Y el Mundo..


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ago 2022)

Sanitarios con nombre y apellidos declaran qué hacían bailes de Tik-Tok en horario laboral mientras la pandemia


Esto es muy grave. En la empresa privada es despido




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ago 2022)

Muertes "inexplicables"


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Ago 2022)

A ver... que dice la Élite que la Élite no existe.

¿Estamos?






Noticia: - La ONU declara la guerra a las "peligrosas" teorías de la conspiración: "El mundo no está manipulado en secreto por la élite mundial"


Un dinosaurio ocupa la ONU para exigir a los humanos que no se extingan.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Ago 2022)

CASUALIDADES

*
"El objetivo de Jano es esterilizar a la raza humana"



*


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Ago 2022)

Fully vaccinated people are 65% more likely to be hospitalised & 1540% more likely to die due to Covid-19 than people who are unvaccinated according to latest Public Health England data


Public Health England have released the 19th technical briefing on Covid-19 variants of concern and it shows that people who’ve received at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccine make up over 6…




expose-news.com


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## LangostaPaco (11 Ago 2022)

Es el clima del cambio


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (19 Ago 2022)

Cada vez son más las CASUALIDADES repentinas.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Ago 2022)

En una semana, varias personas murieron en la calle de forma inesperada - Noticias de El Salvador


*En una semana, varias personas murieron en la calle de forma inesperada*
Cinco salvadoreños han fallecido de manera súbita cuando transitaban en las calles y por causas aún desconocidas para algunos. La última persona fue una mujer que murió esta mañana en Santa Rosa de Lima, La Unión. El primero ocurrió en la colonia Utila (Santa Tecla) el pasado 9 de agosto.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Ago 2022)

*El 2022 supera al 2020 en exceso de mortalidad en toda Europa*



















AHORA SÍ: el 2022 supera al 2020 en exceso de mortalidad en toda Europa







www.burbuja.info





¿Por qué será...?


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Ago 2022)

*MUERTES POR CAUSAS "DESCONOCIDAS" *curiosamente están aumentando mucho.









Seguro que es casualidad.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Ago 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Vacunados en Israel.
> "La campaña es* un éxito*, pero algo pasa porque los contagios suben sin parar"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Ago 2022)

Casualidades.


*Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y no podemos saber por qué... 
*










Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y no podemos saber por qué


La séptima ola ha terminado y las UCI están en mínimos históricos, pero un exceso de fallecimientos no atribuible a la COVID-19 ha llamado la atención de los expertos estos meses




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Sep 2022)

‼OCULTAN EXCESO DEFUNCIONES‼ EXCLUSIVA CHECHU – Colin Rivas Show


----------



## Wojakmanuel (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (9 Sep 2022)

Dice Fernando Díaz Villanueva que *todo es una casualidad:*






Fernando Díaz Villanueva: "Las vacunas no están detrás del exceso de mortalidad"







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ponix (9 Sep 2022)

Chaval conocido de un colega, 28 años, muerto por infarto. Obviamente emponzoñado.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Sep 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Chaval conocido de un colega, 28 años, muerto por infarto. Obviamente emponzoñado.



*DEP.*

Son tantos que ya cuesta enumerarlos.

Lo siento mucho por ti. Una lástima.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Sep 2022)

*"El verano más mortal desde 1950: España registra 20.000 muertes más de las esperadas entre junio y agosto"*

_"*Casi 120.000 personas han fallecido en el país* en uno de los veranos más calurosos de la historia, aunque* los expertos no se atreven a dar una explicación definitiva a estas inusuales cifras de mortalidad*"

*"(...) Ni siquiera hace dos años, en los primeros meses de la pandemia de coronavirus, las cifras estivales de mortalidad llegaron hasta donde lo han hecho este año. *La mortalidad ha aumentado un 13% respecto al verano pasado, y un 18% respecto a 2020, el primer verano pandémico. *Además, hay que tener en cuenta que estas cifras podrían ser incluso mayores, ya que los datos de mortalidad de 2022 aún no están consolidados *y pueden producirse retrasos en las notificaciones a Sanidad*.(...)"*_ 






ESTAMOS ante el VERANO MÁS MORTAL desde 1950


"El verano más mortal desde 1950: España registra 20.000 muertes más de las esperadas entre junio y agosto" "Casi 120.000 personas han fallecido en el país en uno de los veranos más calurosos de la historia, aunque los expertos no se atreven a dar una explicación definitiva a estas inusuales...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Sep 2022)

MURAL INFAME DEL AEROPUERTO DE DENVER

NIÑOS MASCARILLAS 









Plassstic Man


Maybe we are getting closer to the end and denver satanic airport and the tunnel systems are scheduled for demo.




anonup.com




​


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Sep 2022)

*¿Todo son casualidades?

*


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Sep 2022)

Aumento de mortalidad inexplicable - Diario16


Como ya nos advertía Peter Doshi, editor del British Medical Journal (BMJ), todavía no hay evidencia científica de que las vacunas covid-19 hayan salvado




diario16.com





Misterios misteriosos.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Sep 2022)

¿Por qué España está experimentando un exceso de mortalidad que ya triplica la media europea?


Tras un período aciago, las muertes por COVID-19 empezaron a reducirse gracias a la vacunación masiva. Pero a finales de 2021 España volvió a registrar un desconcertante exceso de mortalidad que no fue debida al coronavirus.




www.farodevigo.es






¿Por qué será?


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Sep 2022)

Por si no lo habíais entendido:


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Sep 2022)

Una "casualidad" más:









Han borrado a España del EuroMoMo (histórico de exceso de defunciones)


A raíz de este post: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ninos-muriendo-a-cascoporro-tras-ser-vacunados-ocho-veces-mas-de-lo-habitual-casualidad.1823639/page-5#post-42587104 Observo que ahora ya no se puede ver el exceso de mortalidad de España. TAMPOCO se puede descargar los datos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Sep 2022)

900 jóvenes deportistas sanos mueren en solo 18 meses, mientras la Fundación Británica del Corazón «normaliza» el infarto infantil


h t t p s://trikooba.es/ 900 jóvenes deportistas sanos mueren en solo 18 meses, mientras la Fundación Británica del Corazón «normaliza» el infarto infantil Por Leo Hohmann 19 de septiembre de 2022 en Salud (censurada), Destacado Tiempo de lectura:5 minutos 1 La revista en línea Real...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Oct 2022)

Las explosiones de Nord Stream son una *"tremenda oportunidad" *dice EE.UU.







Nord Stream explosions are a ‘tremendous opportunity’ – US
The demise of the Nord Stream gas lines is an "opportunity” to end Europe’s use of Russian energy, Secretary of State Antony Blinken said



https://www.rt.com/news/563861-blinken-nord-stream-opportunity/


----------



## Furymundo (2 Oct 2022)

COLIN RIVAS EL FOLLAGLOBOS.


----------



## Furymundo (3 Oct 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Y a ti quién te folla?


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Oct 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Gripes artificiales, microchips y esterilización mundial:*




Cuantas "casualidades" ¿eh?


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Oct 2022)

De verdad tenéis que ver esta serie.

Esta gratis completa en Jewtube.
*UTOPIA (año 2013)
*


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Oct 2022)

Billionaire club in bid to curb overpopulation


SOME of America's leading billionaires have met secretly to consider how their wealth could be used to slow the growth of the world's population and speed up improvements in health and education.




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Oct 2022)

Cuántas "CASUALIDADES" ¿Verdad?


Ceremonia de inauguración de los Juegos Olímpicos (de los Juegos Olímpicos!!!   ) en Londres 2012...



*2012*


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Oct 2022)

Galicia registra un exceso de mortalidad un 65% mayor que el segundo año del COVID


En lo que va de año se estiman 2.618 defunciones no esperables más | Epidemiólogos apuntan a la pandemia, las muertes por altas temperaturas y tardanza en los diagnósticos




www.farodevigo.es


----------



## Funciovago (5 Oct 2022)

En el pecado la penitencia, hacer caso a los dictadores sale caro...


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Oct 2022)

La región más *covidiana *del planeta:





Galicia registra un exceso de mortalidad un 65% mayor que el segundo año del COVID


El articulo es de pago aunque no hace falta leerlo siquiera completo , Los epidemiologos lo achacan al covid, a la calor y que no nos atienden en la S.S a su debido tiempo . Suficiente y aclarado el tema . Galicia registra un exceso de mortalidad un 65% mayor que el segundo año del COVID




www.burbuja.info





Nada, CASUALIDADES...


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (11 Oct 2022)

Misterios misteriosos.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Oct 2022)

Pfizer admite de forma clara que su ponzoña jamás fue testeada para evitar la transmisión







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Oct 2022)

Salud Pública investiga el exceso de mortalidad de niños en Canarias


Salud Pública tratará de ahondar, "dentro de sus posibilidades", en las causas que puedan estar detrás de ese repunte de decesos entre la población más joven del archipiélago




diariodeavisos.elespanol.com


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (11 Oct 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Edito porque han censurado el vídeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es causalidad, no casualidad.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (11 Oct 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



No entiendo cómo una mujer que quiere estar embarazada o que ya lo está, se le ocurre tomar medicamentos (los que sean). ¿No aprendieron la lección con lo de la talidomida?


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Oct 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No entiendo cómo una mujer que quiere estar embarazada o que ya lo está, se le ocurre tomar medicamentos (los que sean). ¿No aprendieron la lección con lo de la talidomida?



El covidiano medio ni siquiera sabe qué es la talidomida


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (11 Oct 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> El covidiano medio ni siquiera sabe qué es la talidomida



Yo aconsejaría que incluso el que introduce el esperma esté en ayunas de medicamentos, cito a Wikipedia:



> La talidomida afectaba a los fetos de dos maneras: bien que la madre tomara el medicamento directamente como sedante o calmante de náuseas o bien que fuera el padre quien lo tomase, ya que la talidomida afectaba al esperma transmitiendo los efectos nocivos desde el momento de la concepción.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Oct 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1153011




*"Habrá que seguir investigando..."*


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Oct 2022)

A ver... que dice la Élite, que no existe, que mejor no digas que existen porque te pueden pasar cosas.

Que esas sí que existen, ya verás.

*Kanye West es baneado inmediatamente de redes sociales, bancos y medios de comunicación le condenan de forma fulminante*








ESTÁ PASANDO: Kanye West habla del enorme poder judío en EEUU, es baneado inmediatamente de redes sociales, bancos, medios judíos le condenan


Nada más y nada menos que uno de los iconos musicales más influyentes en EEUU y a nivel global, con una fortuna de más de cinco mil millones de dólares, devoto cristiano, ha decidido dejar de pretender que el Rey no está desnudo, hablando públicamente sobre la enorme influencia judía, y de su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Oct 2022)

Tarumbas, están ya* TARUMBAS...

*


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)

Trolls que ya no saben ni qué escribir...






Mi SOLUCIÓN a las arritmias en VACUNADOS. Lo pongo en el principal para que llegue a más gente.


Antes de tirarme abajo el hilo, pensadlo bien. Hablo EN PRIMERA PERSONA y en base a EXPERIENCIA y ciertos conocimientos médicos, ¿ok? si os habéis vacunado y tenéis ARRITMIAS o PALPITACIONES, como es mi caso -tres banderillas- y tras haberlo probado todo -Emconcor Cor, Zinc, Magnesio, etc-, lo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)

_*"Algo le pasó..."*_


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)

Troll´s delicatessen






LA MAGUFADA ANTIVACUNAS VUELVE A INVADIR EL PRINCIPAL DE ECONOMÍA


Qué les ha pasado? Falta de atención en su gueto del COBIC?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)

Los trolls se están volviendo locos:






Los +45 besais con lengua??


que puto asco joder, estaba corriendo por el parque y una pareja de puretas de unos 48/52 años, besandose con lengua, que puto asco, encima ella medio gorda y el calvo y feo a dolor Encima estaban fumando, que los vi antes de empezar a enrollarse fumando mientras comian pipas, que les tiene...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)

España registra un desconcertante exceso de 117 muertes diarias: un 94% más que en 2019


España registra un exceso de mortalidad de 32.058 personas desde el 1 de enero al 30 de septiembre de 2022, según los datos del Informe de Monitorización de




theobjective.com


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ponix (18 Oct 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Newtral. La puta verdad.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Oct 2022)

"Me ha parecido TODO interesantísimo"

 

Qué casualidades...


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Oct 2022)

¿Qué está pasando en la grada de los estadios españoles?


¿Qué está pasando en los estadios esta temporada? Esa es la pregunta que nos podemos hacer viendo los múltiples capítulos de incidentes o sucesos en la grada que




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Oct 2022)

Pavor dan los casualities:









*PAVOR*


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Oct 2022)

Enigmático titular: "Se acerca la Gran Escasez de Personas, y va a causar un caos económico mundial"


Se acerca la Gran Escasez de Personas, y va a causar un caos económico mundial (...) Para salir de la escasez de mano de obra, las economías necesitarán un aumento de la productividad a la par del milagro de la industrialización que sacó al mundo de la pobreza relativa generalizada hace 250...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Oct 2022)

400,000 casos de lesiones por vacunas COVID encontrados en datos analizados por aseguradora de salud alemana


Una aseguradora de salud alemana BKK ProVita dijo que un análisis de los datos recopilados de más de 10 millones de personas sugiere que los efectos secundarios de la vacuna COVID no se informan "significativamente". La compañía dijo que su análisis reveló una "señal de alarma significativa" y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Oct 2022)

¿Son las vacunas Covid-19 verdaderamente seguras?


Desde principios de año existe una preocupación cada vez más alarmante ante el exceso de mortalidad que viene observándose en muchos países con altas tasas de vacunación frente al COVID-19.




gaceta.es


----------



## frankie83 (25 Oct 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Edito porque han censurado el vídeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Además estamos seguros que España lidera algo? Porque en Italia los periódicos dicen lo mismo y me suena a artículo motivaciónal (más bien empujacional)


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Goyim desobediente (26 Oct 2022)

Nada. Cuando te das cuenta de que tu única salvación es depender del despertar generacional de este nuestro populacho y de que entre estos las mujeras españolas son las más fervientes creyentes del timo en un aplastante 98/99% estamos ya jodidos.
Esto el único que podría pararlo es un cacique dictador con mucha mala hostia y mucho, mucho poder militar, lo cual a su vez es altísimamente improbable.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (30 Oct 2022)

Los neurólogos alertan de un aumento de ictus en menores de 50 años por el consumo de cocaína


Las drogas y el alcohol junto al sedentarismo y un exceso de comida basura favorecen los accidentes cerebrovasculares




www-diariosur-es.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (31 Oct 2022)

▶️ EL ACTOR TIM ROBBINS RECULA, ADMITE QUE TENÍAMOS RAZÓN Y NOS PIDE PERDÓN POR DEMONIZARNOS -Euskalnews


Sigue a @euskalnews: https://t.me/euskalnews




euskalnews.tv


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Nov 2022)

Just a coincidence.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Nov 2022)

Experts Puzzled By Why Haiti Has One of the Lowest COVID-19 Death Rates In the World Despite Administering Zero Vaccine Doses: 'We Don't Know'


For months, health experts have tried to pinpoint the reason for Haiti's inexplicitly low COVID-19 death rate as other countries continue to struggle to




atlantablackstar.com


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Nov 2022)

*“Quieren cerrarlo sin prueba de ADN”*

*El Juzgado de Instrucción nº16 de Barcelona archiva por segunda vez el caso del albanés Saimir Sula, fallecido en el Hospital del Mar en 2020 en extrañas circunstancias*
*Su familia denuncia que el cadáver llegó a Tirana para la autopsia sin su corazón y ahora piden un análisis de ADN para el órgano que les fue entregado semanas después*

*




*


El caso del cadáver sin corazón se enreda: “Quieren cerrarlo sin prueba de ADN” | El Periódico de España (epe.es)


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (2 Nov 2022)

Dying in LEGIONS


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Nov 2022)

__





Fundador de MakerDAO aparece muerto tras denunciar en Twitter a la pedocracia







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Nov 2022)

*Pide cárcel para quienes difundan "mentiras y conspiraciones ofensivas"*







Noticia: - El alcalde de una ciudad del Reino Unido pide cárcel para quienes difundan "mentiras y conspiraciones ofensivas"


El alcalde de Manchester, Andy Burnham, pide una nueva ley que permita perseguir a quienes difunden "mentiras y conspiraciones ofensivas". El alcalde hizo sus comentarios después de que un hombre fuera demandado por afirmar que el ataque del Manchester Arena en 2017 fue un engaño. Escribió...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Nov 2022)

Fallece una mujer de 34 años en pleno Casco Histórico de Talavera


Una mujer de 34 años ha fallecido este martes, 1 de noviembre, tras perder la consciencia en plena vía pública del Casco Histórico de Talavera de la Reina. Los hechos han tenido lugar esta madrugada. El Servicio de Emergencias 112 de Castilla-La Mancha h



www.lavozdeltajo.com


----------



## amigos895 (3 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Dying in LEGIONS



Menuda loca y menudas perlas 











Pauta completada.

Edito: Encontrado la imagen:



Joder, la merienda y la cena ha salido gratis.


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Nov 2022)

Nada... Nada...

Aquí no ha pasado NADA...


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Just a coincidence.




Casualidades.


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (5 Nov 2022)

Alarma en "Sálvame": un trabajador cae desplomado en pleno directo


El suceso ha causado gran conmoción entre el público y los tertulianos




www.lne.es


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Nov 2022)

**


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## larios357 (6 Nov 2022)

No necesitan hacer eso porque ya lo están haciendo en todos los ámbitos, agua, comida, .aire


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (10 Nov 2022)

Casualidades...


Nuevo sello de Correos. No es broma... *es casualidad.*






Escasualidadescasualidadescasualidadescasualidadescasualidadescasualidadescasualidadescasualidadescasualidadescasualidadescasualidad...


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 945386



Jajajajaja, científicos...


----------



## Juan Palomo (10 Nov 2022)

En la portada de hoy de El Inmundo:


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Nov 2022)

Tenemos muy buena suerte, parece ser...


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (10 Nov 2022)

Sweden Wins! Country That Refused Lockdown and Kept Schools Open Has Lowest Pandemic Mortality in the World


Back in April 2020, Stuff reported on how Sweden had fared during that spring's coronavirus wave despite bucking the international




dailysceptic.org


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Nov 2022)

Cuántas casualidades...


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Nov 2022)

Misterios muy misteriosos....









Los médicos, perplejos ante el exceso de mortalidad en todo el mundo


Cuando se trata de un fenómeno repentino y mundial, lo normal es buscar la causa en algo que haya afectado a países tan distintos y alejados al mismo tiempo.




gaceta.es


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## frenlib (12 Nov 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> No seais magufos
> 
> Desde Newtral y La Sexta ya han dicho que es el cambio climatico y ver muchas series de Netflix lo que esta haciendo que aumenten los infartos y los ictus



Es la ultraderecha, me lo ha dicho Echenique.


----------



## Pepeprisas (12 Nov 2022)

Son casualidades calamitosas.
Mientras el % más estúpido del país se va ponen la cuarta, ¿Cuántos son? A ver si llegan al 30%


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Nov 2022)

La incógnita del aumento de las muertes en 2022


España ha registrado en lo que va de año un exceso de 33.568 muertes, según datos del Instituto Carlos III. De esas casi 6.000 son atribuibles a la ola de calor




www.antena3.com


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Nov 2022)

Covid vaccines ruled out as cause of neonatal deaths spike - but mothers' vaccination status never checked


PUBLIC health experts ruled out any link between spikes in neonatal deaths in Scotland and the Covid vaccine without checking whether any of the…




www.heraldscotland.com


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (14 Nov 2022)

What's going on with births down under in Australia?


The data are quite stunning.




jessicar.substack.com


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Nov 2022)

España registra los tres primeros casos de una hepatitis infantil
*de origen desconocido.*
*








España registra los tres primeros casos de una hepatitis infantil de origen desconocido


Los tres niños, de Castilla-La Mancha, Aragón y Madrid, están ingresados en el Hospital La Paz de la capital y uno de ellos requirió un trasplante hepático




www.elcorreo.com









*


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## Gusman (15 Nov 2022)

Es bien sabido que es el cuento climático, lo dicen los miedos de comunicación.


----------



## Gusman (15 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Necesitamos ya un confinamiento estricto para evitar que a la gente le dé el viento maligno.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (16 Nov 2022)

Caemos como moscas y nadie sabe por qué


El exceso de mortalidad está disparado en España, con 100 muertes al día de personas de todas las edades, incluso niños. Los "expertos" desconocen la causa y el gobierno ignora el problema.




www.rankia.com


----------



## Murray's (16 Nov 2022)

La sanidad pública es otra mamandurria

Os puedo asegurar que el 90% enchufadisimos, hasta los celadores y senoras de la limpieza.


----------



## Schopenhart (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Caemos como moscas y nadie sabe por qué
> 
> 
> El exceso de mortalidad está disparado en España, con 100 muertes al día de personas de todas las edades, incluso niños. Los "expertos" desconocen la causa y el gobierno ignora el problema.
> ...



Sí sí... Know se la ha puesto, de ahí... Todos sabemos que sienta mal pero se pasa. Ja ja ja. Es la reinfección que puede provocar blablabla. Los de la behobia estaban infectados mientras corrían, sí sí. Negacionistas de segunda generación.


----------



## Barruno (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pavor dan los casualities:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La carrera de medicina la dan ya en la tómbola de la feria.


----------



## Orgelmeister (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1260866



Amigo, aquí si que no hay discusión ni fake posible.

No hay dato más seguro que el de un seguro.

No hay cosa más cobarde que el dinero.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Nov 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Amigo, aquí si que no hay discusión* ni fake posible.*
> 
> No hay dato más seguro que el de un seguro.
> 
> No hay cosa más cobarde que el dinero.



Lo más preocupante es que lo otro TAMPOCO es fake.

Yo insisto en que la gente vea el vídeo de Bill Ryan, este señor contaba todo lo que está pasando HOY, allá por* 2010. *

No es fake.


----------



## Orgelmeister (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pavor dan los casualities:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dan ganas de pegarles un tiro y acabar con ese sufrimiento que llevan. Por pura misericordia, no por odio que sería más bien su motivación con los antivacunas.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## elpesetilla (17 Nov 2022)

Los panfletos que has puesto como fuente le dan mucha credibilidad


----------



## elpesetilla (17 Nov 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Sisi pero los vacunados mueren con los sintomas atenuados.



Hay un 90% de población vacunada así que toda persona que muera menor de ochenta y cinco años es por culpa de la covis o con la cobís pero con síntomas atenuados que viene a ser lo mismo
.... Además te ponen un chisss para controlarte


----------



## Manufacturer (17 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Lo más preocupante es que lo otro TAMPOCO es fake.
> 
> Yo insisto en que la gente vea el vídeo de Bill Ryan, este señor contaba todo lo que está pasando HOY, allá por* 2010. *
> 
> No es fake.



Es que esto estaba previsto para el 2010: crisis económica mundial, plandemia h1n1, vacunas, campos FEMA almacenando ataúdes. 
Nos dieron una década de gracia después de haber sido descubiertos, pero en esta ocasión, van con todo.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 Nov 2022)

Las urgencias se colapsan en Cataluña: el Hospital del Mar supera los 200 pacientes y muchos llevan más de 24 horas


Los trabajadores de urgencias del Hospital del Mar de Barcelona han denunciado en las redes sociales el colapso que existe en el servicio de este centro, con más de 200 pacientes esperando en los pasillos a ser atendidos por un médico.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Nov 2022)

Corrupción: - Exclusiva.— Una alcaldesa del PSOE se gasta 1/2 MILLÓN DE € en una fiesta para funcionarios con barra libre de Möet y concierto de Dani Martín


h t t p s://www.eldebate.com/ Exclusiva Una alcaldesa del PSOE se gasta medio millón en una fiesta para funcionarios con barra libre de Möet y concierto de Dani Martín Los asistentes disfrutaron gratis durante cuatro días de alojamientos en hoteles de lujo, comidas y cenas con música en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Nov 2022)

Documental completo - Murió Repentinamente (Died Suddenly) (2022) (Subt Español mejorados)


Documental ''MURIÓ REPENTINAMENTE'' (DIED SUDDENLY). Subtítulos en español mejorados y corregidos. Nuevo documental acerca de las muertes repentinas que están sucediendo en todo el mundo ("Repentinit...




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Nov 2022)

Sólo pido que *ALGUIEN *vaya algún día a la cárcel por todo esto.



*ALGUIEN*

Sólo pido eso.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Nov 2022)

El informe secreto de los CDC revela que al menos 1.1 millones de estadounidenses han "muerto repentinamente" desde el lanzamiento de la vacuna COVID y otro informe del gobierno demuestra que las vacu (impactoespananoticias.com)


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Nov 2022)

Chile aprobó Ley Prohíbe la discriminación de mutantes – Eduardo Menoni







eduardomenoni.com


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (27 Nov 2022)

Documental completo - Murió Repentinamente (Died Suddenly) (2022) (Subt Español mejorados)


Documental ''MURIÓ REPENTINAMENTE'' (DIED SUDDENLY). Subtítulos en español mejorados y corregidos. Nuevo documental acerca de las muertes repentinas que están sucediendo en todo el mundo ("Repentinit...




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Nov 2022)

Esa *LOTERÍA* en la que los "borregos" son llevados hasta el hospital.




Casualidades.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## F.Alonso21 (28 Nov 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> sufre un ataque al corazón y le fueron amputadas ambas piernas.



Tanto cuidarse para llegar a esa profesión, para acabar así con su carrera, porque unos zumbados dictadores y la tv lo decían...

La guapura loteria y ser mujer ahora no tiene porque ir ligada a la inteligencia, Darwin Awards.



Raulisimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 936478



Para bingo, otros potreros sin mucha cabeza o estudios, aunque hay cernícalos en medicina y áreas químicas porque viven de ello...



Raulisimo dijo:


> A mayor tasa de inoculación, mayor tasa de muertes extrañas (COVID):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para BINGO

Mas que científicos parecen hechiceros de la edad de piedra, ah no que esos razonaban mas.



Raulisimo dijo:


> Cuántas casualidades...



Bufff desgarrador, hasta un subnormal en la Edad Media se daba cuenta de que la vacuna sería la culpable de ello.



Raulisimo dijo:


> Revista The Economist 1992.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024871
> 
> ...



Y al año sale Jurassic Park modificando adn de las ranas con esos restos de mosquitos fosilizados jojojjo

Y la gente ni cae en recordar esa peli.



Raulisimo dijo:


> Casualidades...
> 
> *TODO son casualidades.
> 
> ...



Esas drojassanas de apoyo al rendimiento+ las vacunasletales.



Raulisimo dijo:


> *La justicia ordena la readmisión de la doctora Popel, a quien suspendieron por advertir de los riesgos de las vacunas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas sanitarios de este nivel deberíamos tener, y no los burócratas de la stasi genocida sin puta idea en ciencia o vacunas.



Raulisimo dijo:


>



Muy buena.



Raulisimo dijo:


>



Menudos mafiosos de mierda, menos mal que hay gente avisando, la parte buena que así tendrán jodido el control de quien se vacunó, pero me temo que lograron un objetivo de dañar a mucha gente, aunque el final eran 8 vacunas y empobrecer o joder al que no se la metiese.

Cuidado con las de los crios, la triple Virica antes de x edad, la del neumococo y nose cual mas en programas como vivir con salud lo dicen.



Raulisimo dijo:


> Sweden Wins! Country That Refused Lockdown and Kept Schools Open Has Lowest Pandemic Mortality in the World
> 
> 
> Back in April 2020, Stuff reported on how Sweden had fared during that spring's coronavirus wave despite bucking the international
> ...



Swedden wins, Chile losses.

Y encima Chile se convierte al comunismo progre xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Raulisimo dijo:


> Misterios muy misteriosos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la edad media tenían mejor formación cientifica seguro.



Raulisimo dijo:


> La incógnita del aumento de las muertes en 2022
> 
> 
> España ha registrado en lo que va de año un exceso de 33.568 muertes, según datos del Instituto Carlos III. De esas casi 6.000 son atribuibles a la ola de calor
> ...



No se podia saber...


Raulisimo dijo:


> Covid vaccines ruled out as cause of neonatal deaths spike - but mothers' vaccination status never checked
> 
> 
> PUBLIC health experts ruled out any link between spikes in neonatal deaths in Scotland and the Covid vaccine without checking whether any of the…
> ...



Lo raro que no haya mas justicieros contra los que han ordenado esto, vaya basura de sociedad nos ha tocado, ya ni las muertes de familiares crean revoluciones.



Raulisimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1260866



Dentro de poco denegaran ayudas a los vacunados, ya se avisó que en Francia o EEUU lo estaban mirando.



Raulisimo dijo:


> What's going on with births down under in Australia?
> 
> 
> The data are quite stunning.
> ...



Para Bingo, que ejquelosaustralianos viven mu bien por tener casa, coche y viajar en avion decían los satanistas banqueros desde sus yates-jets-mansiones.



Barruno dijo:


> La carrera de medicina la dan ya en la tómbola de la feria.



A este paso por afiliarte a algún partido político satanista del NWO, poco queda y las convalidaciones por la cara cuando falten médicos a los que vengan de paises inferiores, verás que risa, y no vendrán de Cuba siquiera.



Raulisimo dijo:


>



Y que estos seres no sean objetivo de toda la humanidad.... son el MAL EN LA TIERRA.



Raulisimo dijo:


> El informe secreto de los CDC revela que al menos 1.1 millones de estadounidenses han "muerto repentinamente" desde el lanzamiento de la vacuna COVID y otro informe del gobierno demuestra que las vacu (impactoespananoticias.com)



Es lo que tiene no levantarse contra el deep state y la momia , junto a sus elites globalistas.

A nada que se unieran o los militares se levantaban reventaban TODO.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Nov 2022)

19 MINUTOS DE ORO PROGRAMA: EL HORIZONTE TEMA A TRATAR: EXCESO DE «LO QUE YA SABEIS»-Revelión TV







revelion.tv


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Nov 2022)

La mayoría de gente que muere por covid está vacunada (y eso no debe preocuparte)



_*"Don´t worry bro..."*_


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## elpesetilla (30 Nov 2022)

Mi tío abuelo falleció después de ponerse la cuarta dosis
Noventa y cinco años tenía el chaval en la flor de la vida


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (6 Dic 2022)

* Murió Repentinamente (Died Suddenly) (2022)
SUBTÍTULOS EN ESPAÑOL*








Documental completo - Murió Repentinamente (Died Suddenly) (2022) (Subt Español mejorados)


Documental ''MURIÓ REPENTINAMENTE'' (DIED SUDDENLY). Subtítulos en español mejorados y corregidos. Nuevo documental acerca de las muertes repentinas que están sucediendo en todo el mundo ("Repentinit...




odysee.com






Versión en inglés


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (7 Dic 2022)

Me gusta lo de teórico de la casualidad. No me lo inventé yo? O tu? U otro florero ? Es de burbuja fijo 

Hay su equivalencia en inglés?


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Dic 2022)

El engaño de las farolas led en las ciudades: así perjudica tu salud la luz azulada


Los científicos alertan contra la luz blanca azulada que se está imponiendo en el alumbrado público. No solo son más eficientes energéticamente, también afectan a tu salud




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Me gusta lo de teórico de la casualidad. No me lo inventé yo? O tu? U otro florero ? Es de burbuja fijo
> 
> *Hay su equivalencia en inglés?*



Sí que la hay:

*"If you are not a Conspiracy Theorist, 
then you are an IDIOT"*


----------



## maxkuiper (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Smoker (7 Dic 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Y que significa eso?


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Dic 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Y que significa eso?



Con el tiempo se verán los efectos. Como con las ponzoñas, cuando ya no se pueda evitar el daño, y nadie podrá achacarles nada *"porque ya llevan mucho tiempo ahí".*


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Dic 2022)

Se extiende por Europa el uso de un alumbrado público nocivo para la salud


Un estudio alerta de la creciente presencia en las ciudades de farolas con bombillas LED que emiten luz azulada, cuyos daños para las humanos y la fauna empiezan a ser documentados




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Dic 2022)

Qué "casualidad" que estén poniendo ahora* LUCES AZULES POR TODAS PARTES* ¿Verdad?





*QUÉ CASUALIDAD, OIGA.*


----------



## Lubinillo (7 Dic 2022)

Hace 20 años algunos decían que quitarían el dinero físico, les llamaban conspiranoicos. Hoy ya es una realidad.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Dic 2022)

32. ¿De qué muere la gente desde 2020 hasta hoy? - Dr. Manuel Jesús Rodríguez


Este programa no está monetizado. Si quieres ayudarme a seguir publicando para difundir conciencia y luz, puedes hacer una aportación en este enlace https://ko-fi.com/lasalmasdespiertas Gracias. ☕ ...




odysee.com


----------



## el ganador (8 Dic 2022)

"Vacunar, vacunar y vacunar", gracias Sanches!!!


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Dic 2022)

*
CASUALIDADES*


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Dic 2022)

*2020, 2021 y 2022 son los tres años con más mortalidad total desde el año 2000.





*


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (11 Dic 2022)

*"El planeta sólo puede soportar 1000 millones de personas"
*


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Dic 2022)

Qué *mala suerte *tienen los covidianos.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/nuria-roca-tras-tener-la-covid-por-tercera-vez.1870616/page-3#


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (16 Dic 2022)

Y aún hay gente que sigue sin verlo.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (17 Dic 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> "Vacunar, vacunar y vacunar", gracias Sanches!!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285002



La champions de los covidiotas kakunados en Europa.



Raulisimo dijo:


> *2020, 2021 y 2022 son los tres años con más mortalidad total desde el año 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufff para bingo va la cosa, es salvaje.



Raulisimo dijo:


> *"El planeta sólo puede soportar 1000 millones de personas"
> *





Raulisimo dijo:


>



Y esta gente no es condenada por crimenes contra la humanidad y propios para sentencias de Nuremberg.

Vaya burradas que dicen, pero como son la elite, hay que reirles las gracias.

Y porque dejasteis que tuvieran tantos hijos en el tercer mundo? el mundo podria haber lleado a un tope de 6000millones y Occidente no tiene porque aceptar tantisima sobrenatalidad de otras partes.

Y porque vosotros podeis tener todo?

Y no podian haber dejado áreas donde viviesen modo tribu como siempre?

Nos engañan como a Chinos, su principio era el control de todo y bajar condiciones laborales, solo que con los robots se ven capaces de poderse quedar ellos y sus lacayos.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (17 Dic 2022)

La situación actual es crítica. Imaginad que el mayor criminal de la humanidad se hubiera hecho con el control de todo, que ya no hubiera disidencia posible, que se hubiera hecho con el control de las instituciones, la justicia, la economía, todo, todo. Pues esa es la situación en la que nos encontramos, sabes que estás en manos de criminales y no puedes hacer nada. Te plantan delante al tan Harari ese diciendo barbaridades y te lo tienes que tragar porque es un enviado del gran criminal.


----------



## IMPULSES (17 Dic 2022)

Conozco mucha gente que solo se vacuno con la primera dosis, están en peligro? Porque la mayoría de ellos están bien de salud ..


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Dic 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Conozco mucha gente que solo se vacuno con la primera dosis, están en peligro? Porque la mayoría de ellos están bien de salud ..



Las primeras dosis fueron casi todo *placebo*. Tenían que generar la sensación de tranquilidad, de que no pasaba nada para que la gente se tragara el cuento y después se siguiera pinchando con más confianza.

Si sólo tienen la primera y se encentran bien, no creo que les pase nada.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Dic 2022)

Alemania al borde del colapso sanitario por enfermedades de "origen desconocido"


Sobornos para envenenar a la población, diría que es "el origen desconocido". https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article242734861/Grippe-RS-Virus-Corona-Krankenstand-erreicht-historische-Dimension-Mehr-Drohungen-und-Uebergriffe-in-Kinderkliniken.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (20 Dic 2022)

El descontrol de las muertes por covid desde mayo convierte 2022 en un año más mortal que 2021


España ha registrado un gran exceso de muertes en lo que va de año. Asciende a más de 30.000 el incremento de fallecimientos no esperados desde ener




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Dic 2022)

Vídeo de 2019


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (26 Dic 2022)

¿Estáis ya preparados para la supresión TOTAL de los derechos fundamentales?


Efectivamente. Porque si depende de ti, votas mucho y muy fuerte a Vox para que nos vuelvan a encerrar en casa por otra plandemia inventada y apoyando políticas económicas camino al socialcomunismo. Como eres un nacionalpagafantas y una malísima persona, no haces más que insistir en...




www.burbuja.info




Tres años explicando la "Pandemia" y algunos aún no la han entendido.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Dic 2022)

Tony Aberturas San José's tweet - "Escuchen esto: DOCTOR MANUEL J. RODRÍGUEZ médico forense. “En Asturias, se han realizado miles de necrosias previas a la vacunación Covid en las que no se encontró nada en los fallecidos diagnosticados por o con Covid. No se encontraron virus, ni reactivos, ni la proteína spike " - Trendsmap


Detailed Tweet Analytics for Tony Aberturas San José's tweet -




www.trendsmap.com


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Dic 2022)

Casualidades...


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2023)

Casualidades.


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ene 2023)

Y mi familia aún se cree punto por punto la versión oficial...


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Ene 2023)

Feliz Aniversario.


----------



## Raulisimo (Lunes a la(s) 7:50 AM)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/hilo-de-la-amnesia-colectiva-colgad-cosas-que-ya-no-se-recuerden-de-la-plandemia.1879494/unread


----------



## Raulisimo (Lunes a la(s) 6:33 PM)

CASUALIDADES... CASUALIDADES.... CASUALIDADES...







*MUUUUUCHAS CASUALIDADES...*


----------



## Raulisimo (Lunes a la(s) 8:44 PM)




----------



## Pura Sangre (Lunes a la(s) 9:25 PM)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Las primeras dosis fueron casi todo *placebo*. Tenían que generar la sensación de tranquilidad, de que no pasaba nada para que la gente se tragara el cuento y después se siguiera pinchando con más confianza.
> 
> Si sólo tienen la primera y se encentran bien, no creo que les pase nada.



no creo que la mayoría fuesen placebo. Hubo noticias iguales de varios países en las que habían suministrado accidentalmente placebo a grupos de personas y les hicieron volver a vacunarse. Si la mayoría de jeringazos fuesen placebos no habrían hecho eso, les daría igual emponzoñarlos ahora que una futura dosis.

Lo que sí que hay son diferentes concentraciones de algo, están probando a ver en que cantidades son peligrosas... tal vez sea el grafeno, que sería necesario para implantar los neuralink


----------



## Raulisimo (Lunes a la(s) 9:26 PM)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> Hubo noticias iguales de varios países en las que habían suministrado accidentalmente placebo a grupos de personas y les hicieron volver a vacunarse. Si la mayoría de jeringazos fuesen placebos no habrían hecho eso, les daría igual emponzoñarlos ahora que una futura dosis.



Y de verdad te crees lo que te dicen por televisión??


----------



## Pura Sangre (Lunes a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Y de verdad te crees lo que te dicen por televisión??




en primer lugar yo no veo las noticias por la televisión, no proyectes. 

En segundo lugar no sé que cojones he dicho de raro para que me contestes con esa falacia e inquina. Tú dices que casi todos son placebos, yo te cito haciendo alusión a noticias de diferentes países que hablaban de haber inyectado placebos... y qué cojones pasará en tu cabeza para soltar esa respuesta.

en fin, no sé que es peor el borrego medio emponzoñado o el tarado burbujarra.


----------



## Raulisimo (Martes a la(s) 3:30 PM)




----------



## Raulisimo (Martes a la(s) 3:37 PM)

Documental completo - Murió Repentinamente (Died Suddenly) (2022) (Subt Español mejorados)


Documental ''MURIÓ REPENTINAMENTE'' (DIED SUDDENLY). Subtítulos en español mejorados y corregidos. Nuevo documental acerca de las muertes repentinas que están sucediendo en todo el mundo ("Repentinit...




odysee.com





En serio, tenéis que verlo.


----------



## kikelon (Martes a la(s) 4:56 PM)

Evil_ dijo:


> En el 1:10,esta gente no tiene solucion.



Muchas consultas de atención primaria, dice, el tio jeta, en mayo 2021, pero si no daban ni cita!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (Martes a la(s) 5:00 PM)

Buen hilo, voy cogiendo sitio...


----------



## Raulisimo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:35 AM)

Sky turns mysteriously bright RED in the middle of the night in Bavaria, Germany - Strange Sounds


A guy living in Bavaria, Germany was spooked when the sky suddenly turned Blood red in the middle of the night. Now, people are trying to debunk the origin of this strange phenomenon. This strange sky phenomenon looks like something out of a sci-fi movie, but it’s obviously based on reality...




strangesounds.org


----------



## Raulisimo (Jueves a la(s) 8:27 PM)




----------



## Raulisimo (Viernes a la(s) 11:59 AM)

Todo es muy...


----------



## Raulisimo (Viernes a la(s) 6:13 PM)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-bbc-recula-la-vacuna-es-responsable-del-exceso-de-mortalidad-y-problemas-cardiovasculares.1885613/


----------



## Raulisimo (Ayer a la(s) 2:48 PM)




----------



## Raulisimo (hace 59 minutos)




----------

